# Show Off your fish tank!! :D



## blackbat67

Was in the mood to see some fish tanks!


----------



## sami

Here's our tank when we'd just planted it out... 












Lost a load of plants over the winter... and some got bigger...

Here it is now...


----------



## taylor




----------



## blackbat67

nice

taylor, what fishies are in the 3rd tank, the smaller tetra one?


----------



## taylor

tropical, there is a red taied shark, a angel fish, a cory doris sp* and one i have no idea what it was lol


----------



## Shelly24

not trying to be *funny* about it but you do know that tank is WAY too small fora red tailed black shark and an angel dont u?!


----------



## njp

Here's my old tank, will be getting a new 1 soon.


----------



## NikkiB

This is our 180l tank, most of the fish are hiding though it seems lol


----------



## *mogwai*

these pics are great, keep 'em coming. i'm in the process of researching my first tropical tank so any inspiration is good. :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa

couple of mine... not great pics...


----------



## Trillian

Shelly24 said:


> not trying to be *funny* about it but you do know that tank is WAY too small fora red tailed black shark and an angel dont u?!


I was just about to say the same thing! : victory:

RTBS need a four foot tank _minimum_ as they're very territorial and get aggressive as they age if they don't have the territory they require. Angelfish need a tank at least 18" high and about 150L. :whistling2:


----------



## taylor

was only a temp tank as my main one cracked along the base. also was about 2 years ago now, unfortunately the shark jumped out of a bucket one day while doing a waterchange, through the tinyest of gaps

the angel i got when he was about the size of a 10p many years ago hes now 8-9" and a lovely chap, he lived with the baby turts for a long time and they never showed any interest in his untill one day they attacked him while i was out, he looked in a very sorry state it was touch and go, luckly i had enough spare stuff to set up an emergany tank, all be it cold water, he has lived in there for a year now and thrives better in cold water than he ever did in tropical, so he lives with ted the golf fish,


----------



## shell2909

and my plec dave as he loves the camera










i had to get it in 2 shots


----------



## Vase

My tank a while back. Currently laying empty until I get the room sorted. Should have it set up again in the next 10000 years or so :bash:


----------



## Pleco07

NikkiB said:


> This is our 180l tank, most of the fish are hiding though it seems lol


After 8yrs of fish keeping I gave away my last 5 fish today to NikkiB. Looks like they will enjoy their new home!


----------



## Ferret1959

One of my tanks.



















Full tank set up can be seen HERE.
:2thumb:


----------



## NikkiB

They all seem to be happy enough :2thumb: Fankooo xxx



Pleco07 said:


> After 8yrs of fish keeping I gave away my last 5 fish today to NikkiB. Looks like they will enjoy their new home!


----------



## _simon_




----------



## AshMashMash

Some nice tanks there people, specially Ferret and Simon. 

Here are some of the ones i have had (but dont right now)

This:










was moved into this 4fter:










And became:










And this was a breeder tank, thus why its so rubbish:


----------



## NikkiB

i love that plant in the middle !!!! i want oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

NikkiB said:


> i love that plant in the middle !!!! i want oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt:


Is this sarcasm? I am confused... lol. Its a crappy plant that was nearly dying, not high enough lighting. It was covered in hair algae too...


----------



## blackbat67

hehe i see shrimp in the 3rd tank, AshMashMash - a present from Esfa?? 

i do like your tanks, though - shame you aint got them now


----------



## AshMashMash

blackbat67 said:


> hehe i see shrimp in the 3rd tank, AshMashMash - a present from Esfa??
> 
> i do like your tanks, though - shame you aint got them now


Haha, no  They are marine ones, in my old marine tank. Esfa only does freshwater ones... though he does them well.

And thanks  I liked them too. I had a malawi tank in that 4ft one before it was swapped. I have since lost the photos of it somewhere between swapping computers though


----------



## blackbat67

ah right lol. yeah from what i've seen Esfa does like his freshwater shrimp  and yeah he does do em well!!

shame about the photos  would love to have seen them!


----------



## NikkiB

AshMashMash said:


> Is this sarcasm? I am confused... lol. Its a crappy plant that was nearly dying, not high enough lighting. It was covered in hair algae too...


no , i like it lol :blush: id like a plant that grow a stem and then a bush on the end (like a little tree)

Do u think im weird now :mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash

NikkiB said:


> no , i like it lol :blush: id like a plant that grow a stem and then a bush on the end (like a little tree)
> 
> Do u think im weird now :mf_dribble:


Haha, sorry! lol. It is meant to have leaves all the way down, haha. But it doesn't cos it was dying.


----------



## Juggernaut

Esfa said:


> couple of mine... not great pics...


so esfa, are you the shrimpy dude on this forum? lol i see many lil shrimpys!


----------



## blackbat67

Hehe Esfa is THE Shrimpman


----------



## sulcata2big

*tank*


----------



## simonas

no complete shots but little bits of my tanks









before the background was in


----------



## Setae

160L SA community

















































54L Tanganyikan shelldweller biotope


----------



## simonas

another tank with this moody bugger inn


----------



## Trillian

Setae said:


> 160L SA community & 54L Tanganyikan shelldweller biotope


Gorgeous tanks. :notworthy:

I love those little shelldwellers. :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

My three foot tank (165L) - before the Gouramis decimated the plants...








Black Lace Angelfish








Male Pearl Gourami








Female Pearl Gourami








Pearl Gourami Trio








Bolivian Ram








Cherry Barb 








Siamese Algae Eater (SAE)








One of the Zebra Loaches








A rare group shot of the Otos








Peckoltia L205 (Paris Hilton) on the gravel and Panaque L206 (as yet unnamed) on the glass.








Fan Shrimp


----------



## Trillian

My two foot tank (90L)...yes, that is a sunken ship ornament! :blush:








Hatchetfish








Honey Gouramis








One of the Black Neons and Blue Swordtails








Female Siamese Fighting Fish
















Veiltail Bristlenose Plec
















Amano Shrimp


----------



## AshMashMash

Gorgeous trillian! Very nice. I love pearl gouramis, had some in my first ever tank. Very very nice fish.


----------



## Trillian

I have four other tanks as follows:
























60L goldfish tank with Orange Fantail, Black Moor and 10 White Cloud Mountain Minnows.

28L tank with African Dwarf Frog, Otos and Amano Shrimp (photos to follow)
















Betta Bachelor Pad (16L)
















BiOrb with just Blue Neon Guppies

I also have a 19L quarantine tank currently being used as a hospital tank for a Black Neon and a Red Platy both of whom have unknown ailments...:bash:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Gorgeous trillian! Very nice. I love pearl gouramis, had some in my first ever tank. Very very nice fish.


They are indeed. Still some of my favourites...I called my three Glitter, Sparkle and Stardust! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> They are indeed. Still some of my favourites...I called my three Glitter, Sparkle and Stardust! :lol2:


Ooooh, I didn;t see the other pics. I also LOVE hatchetfish, but have never kept them myself. Such nice fish. 

But... one dissappointment: naming fish! :whip::lol2:


----------



## Berber King

Some great looking tanks on here.Simonas,are your gymnothorax in brackish? and how big are they as they look quite chunky.Amazed your dollars/metynnis (cant tell) havent shredded that sword yet!


----------



## blackbat67

Setae: what sort of angelfish is that??

Trillian: what fish d'ya have in the 2-footer?? - and i cant wait to see your ADF tank


----------



## evilchild

here mine looks abit different now, kinda gone wild with plants. need to sort that soon. 








just noticed how kak these photo are sorry. will try get updates









just as i was planting it


----------



## Marine

My marine reef as it was



























Currently in the process of a new tank build so have 2 holding tanks for fish and corals set up at the mo









My lil desk top cardinal tetra tank


----------



## blackbat67

oh wow i love the lil desktop tank - what are the dimensions and how many tetra?? i love it hehe


----------



## Marine

Aww thanks, i know nothing about tropicals but I really like it too.
The tank is 16" x 8" x 10" and there are actually 10 cardinal tetra and one neon tetra (it slipped in at the shop when i bought 12)


----------



## _simon_

Marine said:


> My marine reef as it was


Is something like that hard work?


----------



## Marine

_simon_ said:


> Is something like that hard work?


Erm id say more patience than hard work. Once its set up its not too bad but you do have to do regular maintenance and tests to keep your water quality stable.
It tends to become more of a passion than a pass time for most people though i think.


----------



## mike515

Simonas they are some great fish you got there mate.



and no one quote me on this because I never said it. But trillian those pearls are great. Possibly the only gourami (except osphronemus) I'd consider keeping. I love em for some reason, dunno why lol.


----------



## alpharoyals

my turn :2thumb:

My marine tank so far









My planted tank when it was at it best









and my best shrimp for Esfa :no1:


----------



## Caz

Some really lovely tanks on here.
Here's a pic of my latest.
Been running about 4 months now and all is well.
Going to wait a a couple more months before I buy my next fish and put into quarantine; so about 4 months before a new fish lands in the tank:


----------



## Esfa

Oooh Chris! Your planted tank is looking AWESOME!

Love the shrimp too :flrt:


----------



## Marine

Nice marine tank Chris, liking your rockwork :2thumb:
What size is that tank 3ft? 

I see you have sun corals too, my favourite! :flrt:


----------



## JoshA

ImageShack - Hosting :: dscf1791bw2.jpg

Not a good picture I am afraid. I will try to get another one soon.


----------



## alpharoyals

Esfa said:


> Oooh Chris! Your planted tank is looking AWESOME!
> 
> Love the shrimp too :flrt:


Cheers Matt



Marine said:


> Nice marine tank Chris, liking your rockwork :2thumb:
> What size is that tank 3ft?
> 
> I see you have sun corals too, my favourite! :flrt:


 Its a 2ft red sea max 130 litre thats not the most recent pic, I have just got a purple Sponge and I also have a Black Sun Coral


----------



## Trillian

Wow! Stunning tanks everybody...:2thumb:



AshMashMash said:


> Ooooh, I didn;t see the other pics. I also LOVE hatchetfish, but have never kept them myself. Such nice fish.


Very nice. I love when they all hang about in the filter flow, flitting their fins like little birds. :flrt: 



> But... one dissappointment: naming fish!


I've named them all bar the shoaling species...:whistling2:



blackbat67 said:


> Trillian: what fish d'ya have in the 2-footer?


4 Hatchetfish, 3 Black Neons, 2 Honey Gouramis, 1 Red Platy, 1 Siamese Fighter (F), 4 Otos, 3 Zebra Loaches, 1 Bristlenose Plec, 4 Amano Shrimp



> and i cant wait to see your ADF tank


Ask and ye shall receive. It's not a great photo but you can just make out an Oto on the righthand glass. I'll post a pic of the ADF when I can see it!! 
:lol2:


----------



## mike515

JoshA said:


> ImageShack - Hosting :: dscf1791bw2.jpg
> 
> Not a good picture I am afraid. I will try to get another one soon.


 
Looks a little overstocked mate. you've got a fair few large fish in there (Juwel Vision 180?)

That silver shark definately needs something bigger. You might get away with the denisonii barbs depending on how many there are and what else is in there


----------



## Tehanu

Wow gorgeous tanks everyone! 

Here's mine  10gal asian planted, this houses _Danio choprai_, _Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki_ and Cherry shrimps 


















Next up is the 28Gal Discus tank, still looks a bit pants in this pic and I'll get a better one when the lights come on  









Edgar the green spot puffer lives here, 28Gals aswell.









22Gal mixed community, honey gouramis, panda corys, kitty tetras, flame tetras and cardinals.


















and some pics of the inhabitants;


















Discus are swines to take good pics of, again, I'll try and get better ones...


----------



## Tehanu

Oooh and for good measure, it's time to show off the exhibit I've been creating at work, the 5 _Typhlonectes compressicauda_, went in this week so good times! 



















Thanks!
Lotte***


----------



## JoshA

mike515 said:


> Looks a little overstocked mate. you've got a fair few large fish in there (Juwel Vision 180?)
> 
> That silver shark definately needs something bigger. You might get away with the denisonii barbs depending on how many there are and what else is in there


Oh :blush:

They were all quite small when we got them, we did get rid of a few because they got too big, so we just traded them in for some babies again.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't have any tanks up and running at the moment (except a tiny one with a couple WCMMs), but I have really enjoyed going through this thread! Some gorgeous tanks!! Never had a tank with real plants... How hard is it to maintain? I really like the look of the planted tanks! OH! And how hard is it to keep your sand clean? It looks so much nicer than gravel (IMHO).


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Some great looking tanks there guys, nice one. :no1:


----------



## alpharoyals

mike515 said:


> Looks a little overstocked mate. you've got a fair few large fish in there (Juwel Vision 180?)
> 
> That silver shark definately needs something bigger. You might get away with the denisonii barbs depending on how many there are and what else is in there


 
you won't show any pictures of your tanks because you dont want people commenting on them....... erm, pot and kettle springs to mind!


----------



## mike515

alpharoyals said:


> you won't show any pictures of your tanks because you dont want people commenting on them....... erm, pot and kettle springs to mind!


 
Just making a passing comment. Not saying that he is doing anything wrong. Just saying it LOOKS a little overstocked. Just saying what I seem to be seeing. I may be wrong.


Pot and kettle? Oh well. I won't post pics because I don't want to deal with the possible criticism not that many people on this site has much idea how to keep what I've got. I don't mind criticism, but not from people who don't know what they're on about

By the way. If you know where to look there's quite a few pics of my tanks on the net. Even the 24 footer. theres no pics of the biggun because I haven't got a camera at the moment. I reckon about 10 minutes on the right forums and you'll find a lot of pics of my fish. I just won't post them on here because most of the people who would see them don't know anything about what I keep.


----------



## Caz

mike515 said:


> Just making a passing comment. Not saying that he is doing anything wrong. Just saying it LOOKS a little overstocked. Just saying what I seem to be seeing. I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Pot and kettle? Oh well. I won't post pics because I don't want to deal with the possible criticism not that many people on this site has much idea how to keep what I've got. I don't mind criticism, but not from people who don't know what they're on about
> 
> By the way. If you know where to look there's quite a few pics of my tanks on the net. Even the 24 footer. theres no pics of the biggun because I haven't got a camera at the moment. I reckon about 10 minutes on the right forums and you'll find a lot of pics of my fish. I just won't post them on here because most of the people who would see them don't know anything about what I keep.


Well why not just tell us where to look then??????: victory:


----------



## mike515

Caz said:


> Well why not just tell us where to look then??????: victory:


because then the same idiots will still chirp in there 2 cents


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> because then the same idiots will still chirp in there 2 cents


*chirp chirp* :flrt:


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> *chirp chirp* :flrt:


lol. No one listnes to you anymore esfa. You hate everything that isn't a bloody shrimp tank or ash


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> lol. No one listnes to you anymore esfa. You hate everything that isn't a bloody shrimp tank or ash


Pfft. :whip:

Ash is sooo last month tbh...


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Lots of love in here tonight. :roll:


Any chance of a PM to me Mike, id like a look.


----------



## alpharoyals

Snakes r grreat said:


> Lots of love in here tonight. :roll:
> 
> 
> Any chance of a PM to me Mike, id like a look.


 
Good luck, he wouldnt want one of us mere mortals saying something nasty about his imagi..... impressive tanks.


----------



## Trillian

Saedcantas said:


> Here's mine...


Wow, those are _stunning_...:notworthy:



Saedcantas said:


> Oooh and for good measure, it's time to show off the exhibit I've been creating at work


And another one...:2thumb:

I can't get my plants to grow anywhere as good as those...:bash:


----------



## Caz

Snakes r grreat said:


> Lots of love in here tonight. :roll:
> 
> 
> Any chance of a PM to me Mike, id like a look.


 
Yeah that goes for me too. Any chance of a PM. No silly comments from me. Done a search of the fish forums that i'm a member of and a google - couldn't find anything though. : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Caz said:


> Done a search of the fish forums that i'm a member of and a google - couldn't find anything though. : victory:


Same, unless he lives in malasia, in which case, I've found it!


----------



## simonas

Berber King said:


> Some great looking tanks on here.Simonas,are your gymnothorax in brackish? and how big are they as they look quite chunky.Amazed your dollars/metynnis (cant tell) havent shredded that sword yet!


 
the G tiles are in Brackish. I bought them in Decemmber from a shop who told me they were fresh the shop was forty miles away and an impulse purchase. I checked em out and discovered bracksih so I pt them in with the toadfish. I've raised the salinity to .020 so nearly marine but they are thriving and eating so well. I've got a bigger tnak for them and the toads but need to make a stand and jiggle things about

theres two types of dollars there. I don;t know the various types but round ones and hook ones. I love em and they never touch the plants but love catfish and cichlid pellets!!! the flagtail thinks its a silver dollar and shoals with them


----------



## blackbat67

Caz said:


> Yeah that goes for me too. Any chance of a PM. No silly comments from me. Done a search of the fish forums that i'm a member of and a google - couldn't find anything though. : victory:


same goes for me too - i'd love to see it!

you wouldnt get any comments from me - my knowledge is restrained to goldfish and basic tropical fish like guppies and tetra - whereas you know loads more, so i'd just assume you were right lol you'll only get praise off me : victory: :notworthy:


----------



## labmad

LOVE the 10g asian planted tank........what tank is it, make/size in litres, might get one for the table......

Also, the plants look in top nick, do you add anything in there to keep them like that, or any extra lighting etc etc 



Saedcantas said:


> Wow gorgeous tanks everyone!
> 
> Here's mine  10gal asian planted, this houses _Danio choprai_, _Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki_ and Cherry shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the 28Gal Discus tank, still looks a bit pants in this pic and I'll get a better one when the lights come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar the green spot puffer lives here, 28Gals aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22Gal mixed community, honey gouramis, panda corys, kitty tetras, flame tetras and cardinals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pics of the inhabitants;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discus are swines to take good pics of, again, I'll try and get better ones...


----------



## Esfa

I hate Lotte tbh.


----------



## Berber King

My tank and some of its inhabitants-_Pictus,Channa bleheri sp Blue,BGK,Rainbows,Clowns,South American Puffers_ and a few plecs sp.Tanks 260l with 305 and 405 canisters,50% water change a week.Will be upgraded.Excuse pic quality,i cant take aquatic pictures well!


----------



## simonas

Berber King said:


> My tank and some of its inhabitants-_Pictus,Channa bleheri sp Blue,BGK,Rainbows,Clowns,South American Puffers_ and a few plecs sp.Tanks 260l with 305 and 405 canisters,50% water change a week.Will be upgraded.Excuse pic quality,i cant take aquatic pictures well!


love the tank and especially the Bleheri. I'm after some. I've got three Orientalis and 4 Pulchra on their way


----------



## Bigjim

alpharoyals said:


> Good luck, he wouldnt want one of us mere mortals saying something nasty about his imagi..... impressive tanks.


Don't be too quick to judge....I found one of his tanks here:


----------



## Esfa

Bigjim said:


> Don't be too quick to judge....I found one of his tanks here:


That's a pretty awesome tank tbh!


----------



## Bigjim

Esfa said:


> That's a pretty awesome tank tbh!


I know - I love it too.

Look at how the platties are settling in - I've never seen ones that big and round before!

And is that a Dish-cus I can see in the background. Just needs some Knife fish and some other Cutlery type fish to finish it off.


----------



## Esfa

Bigjim said:


> I know - I love it too.
> 
> Look at how the platties are settling in - I've never seen ones that big and round before!
> 
> And is that a Dish-cus I can see in the background. Just needs some Knife fish and some other Cutlery type fish to finish it off.


LMFAO :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mike515

Bigjim said:


> I know - I love it too.
> 
> Look at how the platties are settling in - I've never seen ones that big and round before!
> 
> And is that a *Dish-cus* I can see in the background. Just needs some *Knife fish* and some other Cutlery type fish to finish it off.


 
that's some really poor jokes there


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> that's some really poor jokes there


Made me giggle. :blush:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> Made me giggle. :blush:


Giggling is for women. :whip:

You chortled. :no1:


----------



## Ruby Rue

please excuse my room it's... well I'd like to say it's better but nope. 










this was mid change so water level was still rising.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny

Bigjim said:


> Don't be too quick to judge....I found one of his tanks here:


is this tank for real or just a wind up/:whistling2:


----------



## alpharoyals

Bigjim said:


> Don't be too quick to judge....I found one of his tanks here:


I can see our reflections in the glass too, look a couple of mugs!


----------



## Tehanu

labmad said:


> LOVE the 10g asian planted tank........what tank is it, make/size in litres, might get one for the table......
> 
> Also, the plants look in top nick, do you add anything in there to keep them like that, or any extra lighting etc etc


Thanks matey 

It's an Interpet AQ3, I've modified the lid to use a Hydor prime10 external filter canister. 
I dont use fertilisers really, in December when I set the tank up I put about 3 Tetra Crypt roottabs under the substrate and that's it  I use an RO and tap water mix as the water here is truly appalling 

Anything else??? I'm happy to tell 
Lotte***


----------



## labmad

cracking pal - cheers.......I fancy one poss 2 small tanks, currently looking at the new juwel rekord ones (the 600 and 800 range) but also the tetra aqua art 60litre tank.......until i go to the pet shop and see some others too 



Saedcantas said:


> Thanks matey
> 
> It's an Interpet AQ3, I've modified the lid to use a Hydor prime10 external filter canister.
> I dont use fertilisers really, in December when I set the tank up I put about 3 Tetra Crypt roottabs under the substrate and that's it  I use an RO and tap water mix as the water here is truly appalling
> 
> Anything else??? I'm happy to tell
> Lotte***


----------



## AshMashMash

alpharoyals said:


> I can see our reflections in the glass too, look a couple of mugs!


lolol  Very good


----------

